# Mexipedium spiking



## dewittwv (Mar 8, 2016)

[URL=http://s446.photobucket.com/user/dewittwv/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160308_151914_zpsm7xi67i2.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2016)

That's great! What media is that?


----------



## JAB (Mar 8, 2016)

What Eric said! ?


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 8, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## trdyl (Mar 8, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2016)

:clap:


----------



## abax (Mar 8, 2016)

What is that little lovely potted in? Can't wait to see the
bloom.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks like bonsai medium? More pictures as it develops, please.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks like Aussie Gold Orchid Mix


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice! I keep eyeing mine...


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 15, 2016)

Very exciting!!!!! Cant wait to see the flower

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eteson (Mar 16, 2016)

Cool! It is very exciting!!
Please keep us posted!


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 29, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## Markhamite (May 21, 2016)

Did we miss the flowers???


----------



## dewittwv (May 21, 2016)

No it didn't bloom. Not sure what happened. But I have a second one getting ready to bloom.


----------



## dewittwv (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Markhamite (May 21, 2016)

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2016)

Yeah, coming soon :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## trdyl (May 22, 2016)

Did the first one's spike blast?


----------



## dewittwv (Jun 4, 2016)

*Mexi update*

Here is an updated picture of my mexipedium. It looks as if there will be two blooms.


----------



## dewittwv (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Markhamite (Jun 18, 2016)

Great news! Looking forward to seeing this little jewel.


----------

